

Ask HN: Review My Site AppTiger.com - cominatchu
http://apptiger.com
hey guys, i would really appreciate any/all of your feedback regarding my site, apptiger.com. I'm open to any comments, related to UI, render speed, usability, etc. Most importantly, if you have an iphone, would you use my site? If not, why? Thanks so much, Evan
======
joez
My first thought was... boy, I hope their slogan is "Hidden App Crouching
Tiger"

I'm wondering what sets this site apart from the other app review sites?

I think a lack in the market is a site that lists on sale applications. A lot
of applications do one day or weekend sales. I hate it when my friends say,
"Oh, did you get X for free when they had it on sale?" Well, I didn't know
about it!

------
benofsky
Looks good but I think you need to work on improving the design of the page
body (the header looks very nice & very professional) it brings to mind those
dodgy download sites you sometimes come across on Google, I think it's the
small, close together sans-serif font.

Also the twitter + contact details look a little awkward in the footer, all
the content should be centered (there's more "white" (it's blue can I still
call it that :-)) space on the right than on the left).

Apart from my obsessive nit-picking, good work.

~~~
astine
_it brings to mind those dodgy download sites you sometimes come across on
Google_

I second that. That's what I thought it was at first. Add more space to each
entry and make the fonts bigger.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I think the lists feature is awesome. I have a certain fixation with using
Lists to structure things by purpose. ie- Apps that help with gardening or in
a different sense: Places to go in Miami for Steak, Where To Buy HDTVs Online.
Lists define purpose and I think there's something to be had with that in
regards to navigating the product space.

On the flip side, I don't know if you need to have all apps there. The problem
isn't search when it comes to iPhone Apps (or the product space), but it's
more so discovery. What happens when there's TOO much information and you
don't know what you want?

------
jwesley
You need a tagline explaining what the site is for. "For iPhones Apps" left me
wondering, yea but the WTF for iPhone apps?

You should help people browse apps more effectively. Lead them into different
categories. Highlight the most popular apps. I don't see any reason why using
this site would be better than visiting the app store directly.

------
prabodh
Nice Work...But as a end user i could find iPhone apps very easily in Apple
AppStore...rather i find it very tough to search for mobile apps in other
platforms..any plans to integrate that into your site..

And from your mission stmt, i feel you do wanna do that

------
Mark_B
Could be just me, but some of the data looks a bit...wonky.

For example: on the front page now is a listing for "Download Meter"

51 minutes ago, the price dropped from $2.99 to $1.99.

Then, 50 minutes ago, the price increased back to $2.99.

Is this right?

~~~
cominatchu
you're right i'm fixing that bug now...it looks like price changes do not
propagate to all servers at once so the load balancer is causing different
prices to come back if you reload an app's page right after a price change
happens

------
joeld42
I'd sign up if there was a way to make a list of apps I want but think are too
expensive, and then have it email me if there is a sale on any of those. Can
it do this?

I can't see myself checking the page everyday, i might as well check the app
store.

------
pkc
I think u need to have some factor which differentiates itself from app store.
For ex., allowing users sort apps based on rating, date, price etc., One
feature I usually miss ordering on multiple criteria like first on rating
followed by price.

